# IIIT - Hyderebad (CSE) vs IIT Kanpur (CS)



## KDroid (May 10, 2011)

Keeping all the factors in mind, According to you, Which is better?

*International Institute of Information Technology - Hyderabad* (Computer Science & Engineering) or *Indian Institute of Technology* (Computer Science)

IIIT-H's CSE is considered be better than any of the CS courses available at any of the IITs. 

However, IITs come with a brand tag. While buying products, we often give priority to a reputed brand. Similar is the case here...

A person has a deep interest in Computers & IT .Salary packages don't bother him. Which one should he go for?


----------



## eagle06 (May 10, 2011)

my choice would be IIT


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 10, 2011)

always prefer IIT...........


----------



## KDroid (May 11, 2011)

eagle06 said:


> my choice would be IIT





azaad_shri75 said:


> always prefer IIT...........



Reason?? IIIT-H's CSE  is considered better.. there may be some reason behind it!


----------



## abhijangda (May 11, 2011)

prefer IIIT Hyderabad, it's a research institute, the amount of knowledge you will gain in IIIT will be mainy times that of IITs. IIIT's syllabus is very much higher as compared to IITs. It's the only institute of its own kind in India.


----------



## KDroid (May 17, 2011)

abhijangda said:


> prefer IIIT Hyderabad, it's a research institute, the amount of knowledge you will gain in IIIT will be mainy times that of IITs. IIIT's syllabus is very much higher as compared to IITs. It's the only institute of its own kind in India.



That's exactly what I think! But, there's so much hype created around IITs that the world will consider you a fool if you drop the idea of IIT & prefer IIIT instead! However, I don't care!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 18, 2011)

IIIT ... my friend's studied there... it's good


----------



## gagan007 (May 18, 2011)

"Hype", "brand value"!!! Do you even know the curriculum and the quality of professors who teach there? I am not an IIT graduate but my younger brother is thus I know how rigorous their syllabus is. Many top executives of tech industries around the world are IIT Kanpur CS graduates. This shows the quality of a graduate who comes out of those gates. Now please do not tell me that executives sitting in those companies are fooled by the "brand" and not the real thing!

I do not know much about IIIT-H but as it is recently founded (1998) I highly doubt it can compete with IITs in terms of quality of education. This is just my opinion.

BTW I suppose the question posed by you is just hypothetical. Isn't it?

Students "prepare" for IIT-JEE, if they can't get into anyone of them IIIT comes much later in preference.

I have seen most of the people around here who tag IITs as brand-valued institutions are mostly those who never got into them or I must say *could not* get into them. Grapes are sour indeed.


----------



## amitbhawani (May 18, 2011)

whatever the hype is, whatever you have heard really doesnt matter. If u get, go for IIT. Excellent Placement, and theres an added respect for IIT students.


----------



## akshayt (May 18, 2011)

To be honest, as far as value for higher education and the job market is concerned, in India at least and to a great extent even abroad,

any course in any of the Top 6-7 IITs >>>> Any course in any other college of India

But ya, if you don't make it to any of the IITs, nothing compares with IIIT H in engg, apart from the IITs which beat it black and blue.

IIIT H > NSIT/DCE/NITs or at least comparable


----------



## abhijangda (May 18, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> "Hype", "brand value"!!! Do you even know the curriculum and the quality of professors who teach there? I am not an IIT graduate but my younger brother is thus I know how rigorous their syllabus is. Many top executives of tech industries around the world are IIT Kanpur CS graduates. This shows the quality of a graduate who comes out of those gates. Now please do not tell me that executives sitting in those companies are fooled by the "brand" and not the real thing!
> 
> I do not know much about IIIT-H but as it is recently founded (1998) I highly doubt it can compete with IITs in terms of quality of education. This is just my opinion.
> 
> ...



One thing you must know that is IITs gave B.Tech. (and Dual Degrees too) in many courses including CSE,ECE,ME,EE,Civil etc. but IIIT-H gives B. Tech. in two courses only CSE and ECE (also Honors). IIIT-H gives B.Tech. in those subjects in which it specializes. There is no doubt that IITs are best. But in terms of CSE IIIT-H beats IITs.
Don't see the brand value, placement and other things. Just have a look at the syllabus of both IIIT-H and IITs. IIIT-H is a research institute, even B.Tech. students of third or fourth year have to join the research labs. This thing make IIIT-H special. But for all other branches yes IIT has no match in India.


----------



## ico (May 18, 2011)

anyways, how many Desi students from these institutions got selected for Google Summer of Code?


----------



## nims11 (May 18, 2011)

ico said:


> anyways, how many Desi students from these institutions got selected for Google Summer of Code?



there are some indians whose projects have been accepted this year.
GSoC 2011 - Accepted Projects

its safe too assume that half of them should be studying abroad...


----------



## mitraark (May 18, 2011)

It might be true that IIIT-H Syllabus is better than IIT , but i think the brand value might just matter , IIT is without any argument considered the best College(s) is India , the best students end up there .



ico said:


> anyways, how many Desi students from these institutions got selected for Google Summer of Code?



A batchmate , friend of mine got selected [ His name is there on that list ], we kicked his butt real hard that night


----------



## ico (May 18, 2011)

A moderator of this forum got selected in it. $500 up front. $2225 mid-way and $2225 when he finishes the project.

€900 sponsorship to Switzerland too. Going there on June 1.


----------



## KDroid (May 25, 2011)

@gagan007: my question is not at all hypothetical. The way you are thinking is absolutely wrong. Although I am quite sure of my selection in jee (with decent rank), m preparing for admission into iiit-h. 

Its not like that I won't be able to get a good rank and hence I will then go for iiit-h. I can bet that i'll get a decent rank in jee. But then too I may pay more attention to my aieee rank.  

Iiit-h's cse is considered a better choice and it has got strong reasons in its support. Go google yourself.

For any other stream, iit is no match n I know that very well. I am completely aware about the quality of education iiit provides. 

To me, salary packages/placements dont matter. I just want to learn. 

I am going to get a good counseller's view on this.


----------



## gagan007 (May 26, 2011)

ok, maybe I got your point wrong in first place. Sincere apologies for giving a verdict there.


JEE results were announced, what's your rank?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 26, 2011)

As far as my knowledge goes CS best in IIT Guwahati.


----------



## KDroid (May 26, 2011)

@gagan007 : I will be appearing for jee in 2013... I will surely convey my rank to you...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 26, 2011)

IMHO IIT ofcourse.


----------



## KDroid (May 26, 2011)

May I ask for strong reasons?

IIIT-H has a brand in
CS which can not be compared with that in
IIT-B,IIT-D or IIT-K, but is comparable to
the others(REE/Kgp/Guwahati) and might be
better than them in many cases.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 26, 2011)

Well, IIT is most well known. And as you said in your very first post. IIT has a more brand name than IIIT or something else.


----------



## ico (May 26, 2011)

what the feck is "brand name"?


----------



## gagan007 (May 26, 2011)

that's what I am trying to find. and even if they have a "name" it is not built by paying PR agents with huge sums of money. people know IIT and want to get into IIT because of the facilities they get in IITs because of the teachers there and because the culture that is promoted in IITs.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 26, 2011)

ico said:


> what the feck is "brand name"?



I mean like, students passed from IIT's or IIM's have diff type of value and peoples look at them with diff views than normal(general) ones.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (May 26, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I mean like, students passed from IIT's or IIM's have diff type of value and peoples look at them with diff views than normal(general) ones.


I don't think anyone should go into a college because of "brand name". The main purpose of college is education and secondary purpose is job. Who cares how people look at them.

IIIT-H is the best college for CS IMO. You will need to get a rank within 2k in AIEEE.


----------



## KDroid (May 27, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well, IIT is most well known. And as you said in your very first post. IIT has a more brand name than IIIT or something else.



For other streams, IIT is totally unmatched. But for CSE, IIIT-H is proving to be a better contender.


----------



## nims11 (May 27, 2011)

just curious, why has IIIT-H put so back(in 20s) in the engg colleges rankings?


----------



## gagan007 (May 27, 2011)

college rankings (if you are referring to study conducted by India Today) are done on criterion like facilities available in colleges, the teacher-pupil ratio, experience of teachers, placements etc. IIIT-H is just 12 years old, I mean very new as compared to other colleges in that list so it has to go a little longer to prove itself in few areas. Don't ask me what those areas are, please get in touch with India Today


----------



## KDroid (May 28, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> you are very lucky you got selected but still you wont take seat in IIT
> :shocked:



Who? I have not even appeared for IIT-JEE yet.


----------



## KDroid (May 28, 2011)

Lets list out points in favour of our opinions!!

According to me, IIIT - H is better because...


 Faculty is quite impressive. Its quite comparable to that of IITs.

 Hyderabad, as a city and IT Hub is always an advantage.

  Only institute in India to offer research opportunities for under-graduates.

 One of the best course curriculum in India for Computer Science and Engineering.

 Freedom to pursue your interest. 

 As pointed out by _abhijangda_, IIIT offers only 2 branches, CSE & ECE. It specialises in both of the streams.


----------



## KDroid (Jun 18, 2011)

Here are couple of interesting comparisons between IIIT Hyderabad & IIT.

IIIT vs IIT

IIIT vs IIT, which is better?


----------



## alienware (Jun 18, 2011)

IIT's (older 5, others like IIT-R and IIT-G I can't comment on) are better than III-H any day of the week. 
Placement should be the last thing in mind while selecting a UG course if you are into research. 

Leave placement aside even in research work each IIT is far ahead of IIIT-H. No. of citations recieved by papers published by IIT(K) is higher than any Indian institute except IIT. 

Just by including research in course doesn't means that high and useful research is done, most of research papers published in IIIT not practically implemented. 

CS is not about working for Google and just coding, one has to have strong science and mathematics background. For a good CS course a good maths department is essential, which IITs have IIIT doesn't.


----------



## KDroid (Jun 19, 2011)

Look, I am not much into research. I am kind of branch-centric. 

CSE interests me a lot. CS is based more on software and theory. CSE focuses more on hardware and even a bit of electrical engineering but is still software based. That's exactly what interests me. 

You may be correct.. But, on what basis are you telling that IIIT-H hasn't got a good maths department & their research papers aren't implemented? 

There ought to be some strong reasons behind IIIT-H's CSE being considered better than that of IITs.


----------



## alienware (Jun 20, 2011)

This link might give you some idea about quality of IIT YouTube - ‪IIT - Indian Institute of Technology - World's Best Educational Institutes & Pride Of India‬&rlm;

After 7.00 min mark something about CS is being said. 
As far as I know no one has said something like this about IIIT-H.

Granted IIIT H has imported lot of foreign faculty but IITs have given brilliant scholars to the world over. Check EECS dept. of any World Class University, IITs are present everywhere. 
Tell me how many from IIIT H have got admit in MIT,Stanford,Berkeley,etc last year.

Although I agree IIIT H can be called as 2nd best in CS after Older 5 IITs.

Also you said "There ought to be some strong reasons behind IIIT-H's CSE being considered better than that of IITs".
Can you give us some data or links except comments from some radom forums where someone has proved this quote by you.

Nevertheless, first target getting <800 in JEE and <2000 in AIEEE so that u can have both options open.


----------



## KDroid (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanx for your views...

I am trying to contact Mrs. Pervin Malhotra through email & would share here views over here if I get to contact her...


----------



## Amrut SCIWIZ (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey do anybody know the mode of admissions in IIIT hyderabad !

If yes then what will be its cutoff ?

Please tell me that !


----------



## KDroid (Jun 21, 2011)

AIEEE is the mode of admission... 

AFAIK, you need a rank within 2500 for CSE...


----------



## nims11 (Jun 22, 2011)

IIIT -H UG Admissions - 2011 Fisrt Round Seat Allotment | IIIT Hyderabad


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 22, 2011)

its an insult to IIT if you compare with IIIT


----------



## RizEon (Jun 23, 2011)

IIT kanpur...no doubts about that...
3 things:
1. The brand value- u go 2 college for a gud salary, being in IIT guarantees a better salary than IIIT in 70% cases...sumthng called blue blood, the HR know u r there cuz u performed better than 5 lakh others(sum of whom will join hyderabad)

2. Half the things u learn wud b frm ur hostel life...the entreprenuer skills n inspiration ul draw frm the Top AIR guy 2 rooms is unmatched

3. If u made it through, uve earned it....stuff like that is not 2 let go


i have AIR 2882 in JEE and 3173 in AIEEE, 336 marks in BITSAT(that guarantees almost any branch at pilani) but i left it all and I've just filled the admission fee for IIT Kanpur, material sciences and metallurgy..

NOTE: I know i dont have a very good rank, but I have a couple dozen IITian frnz including a handful of india toppers(all my classmates qualified) and i can tell what it means to crack JEE..


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 23, 2011)

congrats RizEon. 2882 is very good rank in JEE, all the best for your future. I hope you make it big in your life. 

And you decision to join IIT Kanpur MS&M is correct.


----------



## Scientia Wiz (Jun 23, 2011)

I will recommend that if one wants to make his or her career in the sector of IT then IIIT Hyderabad would be the best choice and if they want to make career in electronics, communication and other sciences then the IIT Kanpur or the other IIT's would be the well and good !

Do anybody know the mode of admission in IIIT Hyderabad and the cutoff mark of it then please let me know !


----------



## RizEon (Jun 23, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> congrats RizEon. 2882 is very good rank in JEE, all the best for your future. I hope you make it big in your life.
> 
> And you decision to join IIT Kanpur MS&M is correct.



thanks buddy 
actually metallurgy wasnt my 1st choice...
But then m not vry sure about continuing in technical field...so for other stuff (eg MBA) ,college matters bigtime, so i chose kanpur.....nothings better than going for a core branch at an elite college... 

@scietia wiz 
check out ccb.nic.in for last few years trends...ul find sumthng useful... 
Admissions thru aieee.


----------



## Scientia Wiz (Jun 23, 2011)

congratulations RizEon !
Where have you done the coaching of JEE ?


----------



## RizEon (Jun 23, 2011)

Scientia Wiz said:


> congratulations RizEon !
> Where have you done the coaching of JEE ?





Thanks 
took classroom coaching at Resonance, kota.


----------



## krishnaiiit (Jun 30, 2011)

I think placement of iiit hyderabad is also comparable to iit. This cse average is 9.85 lakhs, with highest placement of 1,30,000 dollars in google mountain view.Also, every year iiit hyderabad is only team who is able to make to world final of ACM-ICPC consistently.
for placement detail:
International Institute of Information Technology


----------



## lugia (Jul 8, 2011)

I think before deciding which one is better,you must be sure of what u are comparing it for.
Someone really interested in CS would go for either of of the two things research,from which the discussion started, or knowledge.
As far as research is concerned,IITs send many students abroad and also within the country for summer internship and projects,something u cannot say aboout IIIT-H.Also the number of students getting scholarships for higher studies in IITs is much higher.Agreed It includes students from other branches too,but the number of students pursuing CS in each IITs barely crosses 100.

And as far as knowledge goes, the professors in IITs are much more experienced,though they could be similarly qualified as in IIIT, as IITs are much older then IIIT.

Even ignoring these aspects the quality of students going to IITs is much more better than in IIIT.And if u still say curriculum of IIIT is better and so is its CS,do you want to say its the books makes the course better than the teacher and the students studying it?


----------



## krishnaiiit (Jul 10, 2011)

Many students from iiit also go for research in foreign universities like CMU, yale, oxford etc in summer or do internship in companies like google, amazon,microsoft etc.

Now regarding professor , iiit has more than 50 professor only for CSE done PHD from various prestigious universities specialized in various sub branches of CSE.And it does not mean that if university is young professor does not have experience. Many of them has been teaching even before the opening of IIIT.

In IIIT also all cse students are below 2000 rank in AIEEE . Most of them have decent rank in IIT too.So there is not much difference. Any how IIIT students qualify for ACM ICPC every year , and even in major coding sites IIIT is at top, ahead of IITs.

Regarding Curriculum , Curriculum does not means book, but courses offered. No of different courses offered in IIIT is much higher and diverse than those of IIT. Even the methodology of teaching courses is much more research  oriented and better.


----------



## KDroid (Jul 14, 2011)

@krishna: very well said...

Okay, let me make it clear... I am far more interested in CSE than CS...

Now tell me which one is better!


----------



## nims11 (Jul 14, 2011)

^^  arent CS and CSE same in terms of B.tech/BE?


----------



## KDroid (Jul 14, 2011)

NO

Google the differences!! I even mentioned the difference in one of my previous post!


----------



## nims11 (Jul 14, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> NO
> 
> Google the differences!! I even mentioned the difference in one of my previous post!



WTF! i have been telling i got CS at mesra everyone where i have actually got CSE.


----------



## KDroid (Jul 14, 2011)

haha!!


----------



## lugia (Jul 15, 2011)

if the cs branch of IIIT hyderabad closes on 2500,CS of IITs closes under hundred,see the following link,all the (X)010 are CS's pening closing ranking,Joint Entrance Examination - 2011 so there is vast difference in the level of students.And since all the tech companies knows these differences,u decide who gets better projects
And courses offered in IIIT-H are similar in both the institutes.
As far as curriculam is concerned,IITs update them more frequently tha any other institutes in India.
Maybe the salary part doesn't concern you,but the companies know this and hire the best talents,and you know where they get them.


----------



## KDroid (Jul 15, 2011)

FYI, IIIT Hyderabad does not offer CS branch. It offers CSE & ECE only!

Now compare any of the IIT's CSE course to IIIT Hyderabad!


----------



## krishnaiiit (Jul 18, 2011)

tech companies do not recruit on the basis of  there jee rank, but on the basis of subject knowledge earned in 4 years. As IIIT H top in every coding contests and even in research fields , so they have better knowledge in cse than those of iit. This fact is know to all tech companies . This year iiit h cse avg placement in cse is 9.85 lakhs. with highest placement of 1,30,000 dollars in google mountain view. second highest placement is of 1,15,000 dollaars in facebook.Other major recruiter are google india,microsoft,yahoo,ibm,amazon,direct i,oracle,nvidia etc. So,placement statistics is also better than iit. 

Course is more updated and research oriented in iiit . Curriculum can be checked on site of the institutes.


----------



## ico (Jul 19, 2011)

I guess this thread has run its course. Opinions vary but the Indian mentality doesn't.

Choose and go for what you feel is best for you.


----------

